# South Central ND Hunting



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I hunted the South Central area of ND this past weekend with a number of guys from out side of the state. Thanks to the outstanding lodging that we found in the area from one of the local outfitters that allowed us to stay while not hunting his land.

Just wanted to say the hunting has gotten very tough in that area. Although there is still access available if you look, it appears that the remaining land has been greatly reduced. More posting than ever and the one thing that I noticed in every area is that the sloughs that would have allowed good hunting are gone. Hundreds of acres of seasonal wetlands have been burned and or plowed under this Fall. The greatly reduced remaining areas that allow access are getting hunted much harder than in the past. Those are the wetlands.....the cattails...that allow the birds and the deer and all other wildlife to flourish when it gets cold. There are many PLOTS areas but many have been hayed this year..and many have CRP that the wildlife don't prefer in the harsh winter time.

All-in-all the hunting was ok...shot a few birds, had some fun with friends. Birds were VERY skittish. Many birds flushing 200 yards ahead even with a 25 mph wind blowing in our face. I've hunted 30+ years in ND for pheasants and I've never seen the birds so wild this time of the year....I'm assumng it's the greatly increased pressure on them from more resident and NR hunters.

(Good thing they don't migrate or they'd all be in Sand lake by now..LOL)


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

This is when it is fun! Anyone can go out and shoot a limit of birds in the early season so I call that "killing!" Now, the birds can be smarter than the dogs and the hunters so this is no longer the "killing" season it is the "hunting" season! Don't you just love it!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You mean like this? http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=32332

If there ever was a time to rewrite wetland protection in the next farm bill it is now.


----------

